# How-to write protect your USB drive



## saqib_khan (Apr 22, 2009)

We all like to protect our precious data. And sometimes we have to take some precautionary measure to protect it. Write protecting is one of the best ways to protect your USB drive against viruses. Suppose, you take your USB drive to your friends PC, your friends PC has viruses and therefore now your USB drive also has virus. Take that as a gift from your friend *www.technostarry.com/wp-includes/images/smilies/icon_smile.gif LOL. So, you wished that there could something like write protecting your drive, so that no file can be written to your drive. Some high end pen drives has this feature of write protecting by small write-protect switch or slider. But mostly they don’t have this feature. Read on..

 So, you could try one of these softwares to write protect your pen drive.

*USB Write Protector:*

 Its a little nifty utility to write protect a pen drive. Its very tiny in size and ofcourse its portable. Its available in multiple languages like English, German, French, Chinese, Japanese, Spanish, etc. Its only 187 KB in size. Now even if your friends[FONT=&quot][/FONT] PC has a virus, then also you can insert your pen drive in it without thinking. Download it from here.


*ThumbScrew:*
 This one is also a free application to protect your USB drive. It can quickly enable & disable writing to all USB mass storage devices on your PC. 

You’ll see two icons on your system tray & it will state whether or not your USB drive is protected or not. Download it from here.
 So now, choice is yours, use anyone of these softwares and get some peace of mind. Happy Computing.


Taken from *www.technostarry.com/windows/write-protect-your-usb-drive/


----------



## anandk (Apr 22, 2009)

I have tried the first one viz USB Write Protector and found it to be rather useful. I also iuse Folder Lock to password protect my USB.


----------



## Siddhartha_t69 (Jun 14, 2009)

Do they just write protect usb drives on your PC or actually write lock your usb drives?


----------



## cooldev007 (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks. Will try these ones.. once...


----------



## topgear (Aug 11, 2009)

TFS 

Will try this..........


----------

